

Ask HN: Any long-term wager sites? - geuis

My roommate and I wanted to make a wager about what would last longer: his RAID-5 setup or Flickr going out of business. (This was precipitated by my signing up for a pro account on Flickr today.)<p>I did a quick search for a site that would let us record the wager and would periodically email us to remind us about it but I didn't really find anything that filled this niche.<p>Any suggestions?
======
DanielStraight
He should set up a cron job to read Flickr's home page from his machine and
send emails with the reply. If you stop getting emails, he lost. If the emails
show that Flickr is out, you lost.

